# rexgrigg.com



## amanda huggenkiss

Oh hell yeah! I just wish I'd seen your site _before_ I set up my first tank.


----------



## scolley

Rex,

I've said it before, happy to say it again...

I'm new at this stuff, but when I was REALLY new (as in clueless) I found your site to be one of the best out there, without a doubt. Your plain English explanations, and common sense approach to starting a planted tank were VERY helpful to me. And very influential in that difficult time of getting your feet wet with this stuff.

Thank you. Please keep paying those web hosting bills! roud:


----------



## Creedog

I read it quite often. Thanks for the great info.


----------



## AquaNerd

*Great Info!*

roud: I'm new at keeping a serious planted tank to. 
Your site was great in teaching me about dosing and MORE lighting for my tanks. Thanks again for your help Rex, keep up the good work. 
roud:


----------



## baj

Rex, I think I am well past the newbie stage (I may be wrong, I am always learning) but I still do refer back to your site once in a while. I must say your site although does not have original or unique information, you have gathered all the -relevant- info and put it in one place and added your own perspective into it which makes it easy to follow and is a good startinbg point for anyone getting into the hobby, I always refer people to it first.


----------



## John P.

Rex Grigg said:


> I often sit here and wonder if my site is helping anyone or not. I get very little feedback on the site. Maybe 2-3 emails a week. But today I was checking the statics and I had 2382 unique visitors in December. And they viewed and average of 4.5 pages each. So I guess that the site is actually doing more than just taking up space on a hard drive somewhere.


Quite whining Rex ... your site is excellent and helpful. roud: :wink:

I just used it yesterday in fact.


----------



## amanda huggenkiss

John P. said:


> Quite whining Rex ... your site is excellent and helpful.


:hihi: Well put!


----------



## Jay Why

Not to kiss-ass, but... yes Rex, your site is very usefull. Nicely condensed and useful info on the hobby. I'll admit I'm a newb of seven months or so
to aquaria, but a site that lays it all down like yours is a great link to have.

I'm sure you can handle constructive criticism so I'll be sure to let you 
know in the future if I find ways for you to improve. The minimum light
threshold page is a little disorienting, but I'll re-think it when I'm not
so tired (and/or buzzed) to see if it's useful.

Nice work - thanks for the help! 

By the way - you familiar with the show on the history channel where
a grizzly old army dude explains viewers questions to military history
questions in his hard-ass barking orders yet loveable way? I read your
site and hear his voice.


----------



## John P.

You mean this guy?:
http://www.rleeermey.com/
He rules.


----------



## jayrug

Your site is great Rex.. I recommended it to a friend so he can learn from it yesterday. Skips all the crap and gets right to the point.


----------



## Rex Grigg

The show is called Mail Call.

And R. Lee is not Army. R. Lee is a Marine. Watch Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## ScottMorris

I refer to your website every single time I am doing work to the aquarium.


Scott


----------



## jippalbert

Rex your site it by far one of the best organized most informative . 

I can probably account for about 50 or so hits to your website while I was starting it up . 


Still confused on Ferts a little bit but i think I am getting it. 

I also appreciate your humor. 

Thanks Rex

JA


----------



## Darrell Ward

Great site Rex! No nonsense and to the point. I like that. The sites that have pages and pages of mind numbing scientific data with little pratical info put me right to sleep!  Keep up the good work! roud:


----------



## Clownknife

I have to say that I hit your site hard before and during setting up my tank. It was very helpful along with the links that you have there.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Thanks. Glad it helped.


----------



## Aftica

You have a website?





LOL - I refer to it often and refer others to it as well... Besides where else can I find that link to IEspell - many thanks for that Site Rex!



Send in the clowns :icon_wink


----------



## Ahkuma

Rex, 

Do you have any pictures of your tanks?

I went back thru all the photo album posts and I never saw any and I typed Rex Grigg into the search engine and that didn't produce any either. Although when I was reading some of your old posts I found quite a few where you bought bulk ferts and sold the rest to the people on the board. Do you still do that or do you 
just get everything from Greg Watson now?


----------



## Rex Grigg

I have enough bulk nutrients left over that I doubt I will ever have to order anything from Greg ever.

I really don't post pics of my tanks. I'm more of a farmer than an artist. And my tanks show it.


----------



## plantbrain

My only complaint was the site is not offensive or blunt enough
Good approach Rex. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Louey

It's in my favorites and I refer to it all the time.

Great site, Rex!

Louey


----------



## khoile

I've read the site and it's provides lots of good information. Thanks. The only complaints is why the java applet on the main page, I don't have the plugin for my main browser (mozilla) because I hate those java applet ads, I have to turn IE on for your site.

Khoi,


----------



## Rex Grigg

No you didn't. I use only Firefox. And I just had FF install the plugin and it was good to go.


----------



## GTApuffgal

Rex, I just came here after consulting your site AGAIN! Honestly - I probably use it at least 4 or 5 times a week! Fabulous, user-friendly, educational and terribly offensive sight... :wink: 

THANK YOU!

Kathy


----------



## khoile

Hi Rex,

I understand what you mean, mozilla can install the plugin for me too, I just refused to do it. I don't have flash/java or any plugin for that matter install in mozilla, this cut down on a lot of ads, all I see is just an empty box with an "x". Just a comment, I did use IE for your site (so that I can click on the button in the main page), then copy/paste the actuall link to mozilla and read in there. 

Khoi,


----------



## Rex Grigg

Ok, just added a page to the guide on how to dose dry ferts. Let me know if you like it or not.


----------



## GTApuffgal

Rex Grigg said:


> Ok, just added a page to the guide on how to dose dry ferts. Let me know if you like it or not.


LOVE IT! Especially the tutorial on measuring spoons... roud: 

I love your no-nonsense approach and it really does simplify dosing with dry ferts. Thanks Rex!


----------



## frugalfish

Love the site Rex. As a newbie it was just what I was loking for...straight to the point. Found it reading through the archives on this site and luckily I came across it early. Well, time to get back to reading the archives, still lots to learn.


----------



## mikey

straight to the point, not a lot of flowery bs (which could learn me a thing or two). The info is presented in a way that enables you to get your mind around the basics of plant nutrition without loosing focus on the overall process. Well done!


----------



## uncskainch

I went to reread something about lighting on Rex's site this morning and it's been taken down -- what happened, Rex?


----------



## Rex Grigg

As it states on the website. It was confusing and gave bad info, at least that is what I have been told. So until I have time to rewrite the site (about a week or so free) it will stay down.

Email me at the link on the website and I will send you the lighting article.


----------



## bharada

C'mon Rex! Getting booted off of a forum site for your no-nonsense manner is one thing...but getting booted off your own site? That's just not right...nor is it fair to all those who look to your site for help.


----------



## Rex Grigg

I'm not booted. I have always tried to give straight forward advice. But since it's confusing and I have given bad info I guess I need to sit down and research everything. Perhaps Tom Barr is wrong. I guess I need to find out before I put the site back up again.


----------



## mikey

one thing to consider:

I think most people who read these forums know to take what they read, think about it, digest it, make some of their own decisions and analysis, and ultimately be responsible for how they put what they have learned to use. Even if your site is 10% or 15% misleading (which doesn't seem like the case imo) that leaves a resource that still contains 85% or 90% valuable info.

No matter how accurate and carefully worded you are, there will be those that can contest, disprove, or just plain disagree with some of the information. Does that make your info less useful? I think when you consider the overall value of the information to it's intended audience, it is a resource that belongs out front as it has been.

And there is never anything wrong with reworking your materials as needed.


----------



## joan

Yes, I'd agree with Mikey. Most people know, or should know, to gather up info from various sources, spend time digesting and confirming the pertinent info and drawing on their own observations and experience. Your site has been nothing but helpful to me, Rex. If anything didn't make immediate sense to me, I looked in to it further or spent time digesting all the information I'd read there and elsewhere before jumping to any conclusions. And if there's anything I'm really confused about, I'll have the good sense to e-mail you or post a question here about it.

However, a good onceover and re-write of a website once in a while isn't a bad thing. Just don't think the information that was there wasn't appreciated by many, because it was. roud:


----------



## uncskainch

I concur as well -- I found lots of great advice and information on your site, Rex. That said, if you feel that you want to revamp the site to reflect new information, new insights, and a new organization, that's certainly your prerogative. But know that many of us found the site very helpful as-is. And if you do decide to revise, I would be more than happy to serve as a newbie "test audience" to offer insights about clarity, questions someone new to the hobby might have, and so on. Thanks for the great info you posted in the past, and I look forward to either it's return, or a new and improved version!


----------



## joan

Ditto what Kathy said. I'd be glad to give a read-through of a revised version and give some feedback.


----------



## hueyn

I agree with the previous few posters. Your site and your articles have helped me LOTS in educating me and the planning of my planted tank. I have now just ordered the equipment I needed for my setup and was going to your site to re-read some of the articles which of course led me here... 

Like others have said, eventho I'm a newbie here, I read from your site and other sites and put together advice which worked best and follow the ones that has worked for others. I think most are able to pick out what part of the information on any one site which they wish to apply to their hobby.

I hope you will bring your site back up soon and help those of us who are looking for helpful information in this hobby.

Thanks in advance!
Huey


----------



## Rex Grigg

There has been a slight update to the website. I changed the menu system, added one aquarium related page, a link to my Fruitcake recipe, and a Guest book. Also some of the pages have had a bit of work done.

Thanks.


----------



## hueyn

Thanks Rex!


----------



## zig

Only new to this forum and setting up my first planted tank, your site is excellent for a beginner like me, straightforward and easy to understand and navigate, i shall use it a lot in the weeks ahead to try and avoid beginner mistakes.

Thanks for updating it and keeping it online, its definatly a great resource roud:


----------



## Rex Grigg

Thanks. I am slowly working on a front to back rewrite and update. But it's slow going.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

If you need any help with site design, graphics, etc. Let me know. I need some practice. I can also write scripts / cgi in php and Perl. I might not know that much about fish or plants, but I do know a few things about web servers.


----------



## fishmatters

*Rexgrigg.com*

I'm pretty new here and I found your site very informative. I saw your entry and I was curious as what the fuss was about. I got the chance to check it out and I got to say that I love it. Straightforward and concise. Doesn't waste my time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rex Grigg

fishmatters said:


> I'm pretty new here and I found your site very informative. I saw your entry and I was curious as what the fuss was about. I got the chance to check it out and I got to say that I love it. Straightforward and concise. Doesn't waste my time. Keep up the good work.



Thanks. Glad it helped.


----------



## rrguymon

Great site. I refer to it often. Your sight was actually the one that helped me grasp the various ferts.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Just updated almost every page in the site. New menu system.

If you are on a dialup connection I really would like to know if the site is too slow.

Thanks.


----------



## baj

Rex
I just checked it out. I am using safari on osx 10.4. The site looks good and the menus work. A minor problem was it took me a while to figure out that there is a drop down menu on the top left hand corner of the screen, but it is probably just me.
regards,
-b


----------



## Rex Grigg

Ok, I was not happy with the drop down menus. So once again I had time on my hands and have reworked the menus.

So find the bugs!


----------



## Bert H

Rex, I like that version of it better than the one before. Very easy to use. Good job. roud:


----------



## thedue

Fruitcake? Had to laugh, and the Barney link... my girl friend is still cracking up. Love the site.. Lots of info. Can't wait to put more time in, Thanks


----------



## turbomkt

Rex,
One thing you might consider is changing how you do e-mails.

Try something like this:


Code:


<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
		user = "advice"; 
		site = "rexgrigg.com"; 
		document.write('<a href=\"mailto:' + user + '@' + site + '\">'); 
		document.write(user + '@' + site + '</a>'); 
</SCRIPT>

The script keeps web crawlers from being able to harvest your "advice" e-mail address. You might be able to change the second write line to 



Code:


		document.write("here" + '</a>');

to get the same text you had. Note: I have not tried the modification and don't know if it works. I'm guessing you would be able to figure it out


----------



## turbomkt

Meant to add...you could also add a script that only adds the Firefox add when the user is on IE. I've seen a few different sites do that.

Then, when the user is a Firefox fan, you can have it display something else.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Those are both way beyond my very basic skills.


----------



## turbomkt

Well, the script I have listed is beyond my skills, too  But it was easy to adapt to my needs. It really does cut down on SPAM by not making it easy to harvest the address.

I'll see if I can test things out for you and give you some cut and paste html.

I also notice on your site you've got the [email protected] e-mail, but on another page you list [email protected] For that one, I'd definitely use the script as it seems to be a more personal account you wouldn't want to throw away.

On another note...you're either still updating some pages or you should have uniform navigation links throughout (one page had the pull down up top).


----------



## turbomkt

OK...if you want, you should be able to cut and paste this:
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
user = "advice"; 
site = "rexgrigg.com"; 
document.write('<a href=\"mailto:' + user + '@' + site + '\">'); 
document.write("here." + '</a>'); 
</SCRIPT>

into the spot on your page that has 



Code:


<a href="mailto:[email protected]">here.</a>

It will allow visitors to click the "here" and get your [email protected] account.


----------



## turbomkt

Man...I keep noticing things. First, Hardware is one of the pages that has the old nav pulldown (And "Minimum Light Threshold").

Also, some pages have the navigation bar in different places (down from the top). I think it is because some pages (Like "Dosing Dry Ferts") have the title of the page UNDER the nav bar.

Hope you don't mind the little things. Part of my day job is proofing other peoples' work


----------



## Rex Grigg

No that's the info I need. When you are doing a lot of editing you either miss pages or get tired. Also sometimes the changes are not reflected due to browser cache.


----------



## standoyo

hi rex,

thanks for the very helpful website...reinforces what i think is true and is presented as you say in a no bs way. saves me a lot of work when i want to 'poison' some fellas to do planted tanks...muahahaha!


----------



## endparenthesis

I read through all of your site, and will definitely be going back to it a lot as I set up a tank a month from now.

I'm also a professional web designer, so you have another resource if you need it.


----------



## TWood

Good site with solid, well presented material. The only thing I'd take issue with is:

"A RO/DI unit is not a necessity for 99% of the people in the hobby."

I would have agreed with that a few months ago, but then we moved from the red zone to the green zone on the map below. 










Our new water is 24dGH, 16dKH, 510 TDS, Calcium: 83 mg/L, Magnesium: 50 mg/L. So not only is it hard, but the Ca:Mg ratio is wonky too. 

Yes, I -could- find plants that could do well in that, but an RO unit just makes life so much easier. (DI is overkill for planted tanks needing softer water.) That green zone probably has more than 1% of the hobbyists included. This hobby continues to get more sophisticated, so taking advantage of the new tools is okay.

Just my 2 cents...

TW


----------



## Rex Grigg

Then that makes you part of the 1%.


----------



## TWood

Except that 1% is a fabricated statistic that you pulled out of your....hat? :tongue: 

According to that water quality map, roughly 25% of the area of the US has extremely hard water, fully half has water that is hard or worse. I doubt that only 1% of plant tank hobbyists live in that area.

You would do better to advise folks to get a copy of their water technical report, NOT the consumer confidence report, and learn what is in their water. Then they can make an informed decision about whether or not they need to manipulate their tapwater to achieve their goals for their aquarium. 

"You don't need RO water" is an easy opinion to have, but may be belied by the underlying facts of a given situation. 
Facts always trump opinion, IMO. :wink: 

Try growing this in hard water:










TW


----------



## Rex Grigg

While I may disagree with some things that Tom Barr says he has grown many so called "soft water" plants in very hard water. Water straight from limestone wells. Water with gH and kH that is almost off the charts.

I stand by my statement. A RO/DI unit is not needed by 99% of the people in the planted tank hobby.


----------



## TWood

Funny you should mention Tom Barr, apparently he's gone over to the dark side:

"I got an RO filter and tossed the old one I used from drinking water.
I use 80% RO/20% tap. This gives me about 3KH/4GH.
I also made sure to get a 100gpd Unit, not a wimpy one.

Roxanne Bittman was right about few plants, but many do quite well in this hard water.

Regards,
Tom Barr"

http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5842#post5842

Sure, "many do quite well in this hard water" is still true, but it depends on the goals of the hobbyist.

TW


----------



## Matak

Lets get back to the original topic for a sec... 

I read quite a few posts and articles about water parameters, fert dosing and other such related material, and to tell the truth, I was really confused. Your site gelled it all together. Thanx, Rex.


----------



## geekgirl

Wow Rex, I used your site quite a bit when I first hit TPT.net. I just this week tore up my whole (relatively low-tech again) 55g, and ordered lighting, (4+wpg whoohoo!) and one of those Milwaukie regulators...(from hubby for Xmas, that is. We'll see if he gets it right. LOL!) 

Anyways, just spent a little time poking around your site and refreshing my memory on the high-tech aspects of planted tanks, since I'm "going for it."

Thanks much! The updated site looks good!

Stacey H.


----------



## DarkCobra

Rex, I will be happy to stroke your ego. 

Seriously now. I actually found your site some time ago, read most of it, and appreciated it. You've got it all covered.

We recently discussed that I found part of the lighting section confusing. (Sorry I haven't gotten back to you on that yet.) As a result, I didn't get past that spot on the lighting page when I first found your site. But that's just me, and brings up an important point.

Everyone's thought processes are different. You can have two websites, written by two different people, covering the exact same information. And yet, a reader might read one and say, "I don't get it", and then read the other and say, "Now that makes perfect sense!" The critical difference is that the thought processes of the author match up with the thought processes of the reader.

And that's why your website is valuable, regardless of how many others cover the same topic.


----------



## hir0

you site is great. i've read it a few times before i started, and a few times since. personally, i enjoy the way you tell it how it is.... without sugar.


----------



## eds

Just wanted to say *TWood's* hardness map may not be particularly accurate. In my immediate area the green area contains a couple of small towns like Chicago and Milwaukee that get their water from Lake Michigan, which is not particularly hard.


----------



## mrbelvedere

What aquifer does that big green splotch (is that even a word?) in the center of the U.S. called? The biggest green one that includes half of Illinois. Just for reference purposes. Also, If one got his or her water from a river in a "hard zone", not a well, would the hardness be approximately the same?


----------



## A Hill

great sight rex! ive read it pleanty of times and im still learning!


----------



## fresh_lynny

I found your site before this one, and it has been most helpful! I love your no BS approach...my fave reference is "clown puke" for the confetti-like gravel....anyway, I refer to it a lot and will continue to do so in the future I am sure. Thanks for all of your hard work.:flick: :flick:


----------



## tundragirl

Hey Rex love your site.

The other day I was going through your site for fert info, when there was a minor altercation in the other room (kids fighting) I went to got referee and a few minutes later I heard my husband cracking up. I went into see what he was laughing about and he had just got done reading your disclaimer. My hubby just rolls his eyes when I go on about my tank-but he loves your web site. He particularly loved the Barney Link.:hihi: 

Cindy


----------



## Solace

It definitly helped me, I read every page


----------



## Keck

Rex, I will be completely honest with you. I have occasionally found your responses here gruff and sometimes even harsh. However, you make no claims to being Mr. Sunshine and I value your knowledge.

I have said it before, but I would not have taken the plunge into planted tanks if I had not found your site. Your straightforward information is what I needed to feel confident enough to venture forward. It reads like Basic..err…Boot Camp (sorry, I was Army) and is a great place to start.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Well I added a Guestbook to my Guide today. 

And I'm pretty happy with the traffic on the guide. 

6253 visitors for October already
6757 for September
6851 for August
7726 for July

I know that those are not big numbers in the total scheme of things. But that number of unique visits to my Guide makes me know that at least people are using it.


----------



## jbrown

*Sweet tooth*

Being a fellow Fruit Cake lover - I visit your Fruit Cake section all the time and refer it to friends  

cheers,


----------



## AxolotlFarmer

I will tell you this much. When I really started getting into planted tanks, you site was a great back reference to me. I think it is great for new people. Keep up with the info/maintainance. Don't let it fall, like many people let info websites do (you know ones that were like last updated in 2002 with new information. Curious to see where it goes in teh future.

Even though I do not use it as of yet, Your sight made not afraid of CO2 injections (and understand all the "gadjets").


----------



## geordie

*it works*

Rex,

perhaps you get few question form the site as its one of those rare things on the web... a site that works!

The information is at a level and delivered in such a way as to be clear, to the point so it doesnt surprise me your not getting emails.

....it works.

chris


----------



## macclellan

your site is great... i love the acronyms. i almost blew coffee out of my nose in your "clown puke" comment on the substrate page. Best neologism I've heard in awhile.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Thanks. Been doing a bit of work on the site while I sit here with my guts on fire. The For Sale page has the new CSS with the rest of the site to follow sooner or later. Writing two web sites at once takes a bit of time.


----------



## Rex Grigg

I've taken down the Guide till I can get it rewritten. Seems that I was relying on a old version of Chuck's calculator and the numbers are wrong on a few pages. See here for more details. Since I actually have a life it could be a bit before I get it back up.


----------



## Booger

Rex,
I'm not sure if that has been covered or not, but I'd really like to see a matrix of all commonly available fertilizers, situation(s) when they're best used, and how they're dosed. I'm staring at 4 different types of calcium (chloride, nitrate, sulfate, and carbonate) and it'd be nice to have a single place to tell me a bit about all of them. Toss in a few examples and you're set. I know you have a lot of the info covered in your guide, but I'm thinking of something to act more as a reference page.


----------



## Rex Grigg

That's an idea I may put into the FAQ.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Just updated the Sale, CO2 and hardware pages. Added some info about different needle valves on the CO2 page. Added an item to the Sale page.

All three pages now have the new format.


----------



## pittiepride

Your how to set up a regulator page is awesome. Thanks so much. will be ordering soon!

kara


----------



## Rex Grigg

Glad it could help.

Just updated a couple of things. See the What's New link on the menu.


----------



## CdoGG

Yet another newb here looking at your site and thinking to myself.... " I think I can actually do this" 

Rex, very nice site. YGM

Chris


----------



## Naja002

Just one suggestion, Rex:

How about putting a Stuff for Sale link in the main menu. It would be much easier for folks (especially new people) to find, and even realize, that You have stuff for sale.

It was Ok the way it was when Your were just basically selling C02 stuff, but now with ferts--I just think it would be easier on folks if there was more "User Friendly" navigation to all the stuff that You offer.

Just a Thought!

HTH


----------



## Rex Grigg

Hmmm good idea. I may have to do just that.


----------



## James From Cali

Dont know if it was mentioned but I visited your site and the navigation moves up and down on the left side is a bit irritating especially when your trying to click on a link and it moves!


----------



## knuggs

Finally looked at your site, figured it would be windy, but I was pleasantly suprised. Loved how you just sum it up for us newbies.

Thanks


----------



## AMidnightSoul

*Great Site*

I use your site all the time. It's a great source of information & has taught me a whole lot.


----------



## Rex Grigg

James From Cali said:


> Dont know if it was mentioned but I visited your site and the navigation moves up and down on the left side is a bit irritating especially when your trying to click on a link and it moves!


I'm going to change that for the resolution challenged.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Some big changes coming soon.

No more items for sale at www.rexgrigg.com

A new website will be set up that hopefully will make ordering easier.


----------



## baowow

Hey Rex,
I really enjoyed reading your site. It has helped tremendously. I'm looking forward to your new site.


----------



## Burks

Anyone I know trying to get into planted tanks, I send Rex's way.

He gets a lot of compliments that he'll never hear.


----------



## Nbot

Hey, what happened to Rex, I checked his posts and only one in the entire month of July, did something happen? I saw a comment on a thread somewhere that there was an issue, maybe someone didn't like Rex's straight-forwardness and now he's hanging out elsewhere?


----------



## AlGee

I see him lurking right now lol.


----------



## dantra

Lots of great advice and information on your site, Rex. Thank you for your help whether it was directly or indirectly. keep up the good work.roud:


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

Rex, your site is very helpful. I hope to go pressurized soon and will be hitting your site more often!


----------

